
13 Minutes to the Moon – Ep.05 the Fourth Astronaut - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/w3csz4dn
======
zeristor
A 45 minute pdocast by the BBC about the design and build of the Apollo Lunar
module guidance computer.

